
YC funds InstaCalc: founders head to Cambridge for summer - Sam_Odio
http://blog.seattlepi.nwsource.com/venture/archives/115955.asp
======
sharpshoot
Having just used instacalc i have to say it rocks! I couldnt be bothered to
pull up the calc so i thought i'd try it. It definately is the best of breed
between excel and the calculator - i can see why it got funded.

Plenty of potential where people have to share calculations/revenue models
etc. Can see plenty of use in the financial industries and also in startups.

~~~
supahfly_remix
It's naive to think people will be sharing their financial models over the
internet. While cool to play with, I really don't see a business case for
Instacalc. Please fill me in on what I'm missing.

~~~
sharpshoot
Well its simple - make them password protected.

